# Silver Dust? With picture.



## NDEnewbie (Sep 4, 2016)

This is the dust I got from burning down a little exposed xray film.
Are this little shiny particles Silver???
Second picture is the film I will be recovering the silver from. (After exposure)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NDEnewbie (Sep 4, 2016)

I didn't burn the actual film. I got the gelatin off and bbq'd the slop till it was crunchy, then pulverized to powder. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 4, 2016)

Please keep your posts about this one item under the same thread.


----------



## NDEnewbie (Sep 4, 2016)

This is a separate item! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eamonn (Sep 4, 2016)

If you want to know if it is silver. I would mix a little bit of the powder with a little nitric what dosnt dissolve is not silver. to the solution add a little hcl and if you get a white cloud/precipitate you have silver.

Hope that helps.
Eamonn


----------



## NDEnewbie (Sep 4, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks Eamonn.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NDEnewbie (Sep 4, 2016)

If I make enough of this porder. Would it be worth making a homemade foundry and trying to get some molten Silver?? I doubt I'll be able to get my hands on any of the acids I will need for the process Eamonn suggested. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex (Sep 4, 2016)

There is a thread out there "RE: Silver from xray film" . Juan Manuel Acros Frank has a procedure using Oxalic Acid that drops the Silver in a state that is ready to be melted. A lot of really knowledgeable guys contributed to this thread. I think you will find this an interesting read. goes back to 2011-2012

Hope this helps
Tex


----------

